# Marko Jaric



## wolves4life

What do we need to do to get rid of this clown?? I watched as many games as i could this year, and i saw him hit 2 shots in about 16 games. This guy is the worst player on the timberwolves, and we need to get rid of him to clear up some cap space, as well as just get him off of the roster. What are your thoughts on this poor excuse for a player??

Sorry if this sounds biased, but im just really frustrated about this whole season.


----------



## Zuca

'Sota could've gotten Nazr Mohammed for him in this trade deadline, I'm sure about it. Maybe they could've even sent Eddie Griffin to Pistons and get Flip Murray, but oh... It's McHale...!


----------



## Mateo

We have more pressing issues honestly. Bad players with bad contracts are more then norm for this team. We have to get good players before we worry about getting rid of the bad ones.


----------



## Avalanche

Jaric just doesnt fit here, guy can do a lot of things on the court he just cant seem to get it together with the wolves.
the way this team runs (albeit it badly) just doesnt seem to suit his style of play.
hes one of the few guys who we might actually get something for in a trade so im all for letting him go to get a real 3, or a back up big man


----------



## socco

I'm not sure we could get much of anything for him in a deal, but I think he needs to leave regardless. I'm still not sure why he wasn't dealt last summer.


----------



## Avalanche

Well he wont be contributing much here next season regardless with foye and mccants inevitably playing more, so hes one of the players i can actually see being traded, if management can get something done.


----------



## JuX

Pull a trigger, please. Please don't make me beg again, lol. This better is the last chance for us to deal Jaric. It's getting difficult because no teams are really interested in him since he wasn't playing well enough to their expectation the entire time he was here in Minnesota.


----------



## Avalanche

Jaric and James really need to be moved this off-season at the very least


----------



## alexander

Juxtaposed said:


> Pull a trigger, please. Please don't make me beg again, lol. This better is the last chance for us to deal Jaric. *It's getting difficult because no teams are really interested in him since he wasn't playing well enough to their expectation the entire time he was here in Minnesota*.


don't worry, there are some coaches/managers who actually know the real value of Marko Jaric, he is a playmaker who needs the ball in his hands in order to be effective, not a ****ing SF who just runs back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...and shoots a 3 once in a while 
so as i said some people know if you surround him by some good players in the right organization, with a strong coach he can be very valueble player

but yes, you'll get nothing in return, don't get over excited cause you have nothing to win


----------



## Avalanche

alexander said:


> don't worry, there are some coaches/managers who actually know the real value of Marko Jaric, he is a playmaker who needs the ball in his hands in order to be effective, not a ****ing SF who just runs back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...and shoots a 3 once in a while
> so as i said some people know if you surround him by some good players in the right organization, with a strong coach he can be very valueble player
> 
> but yes, you'll get nothing in return, don't get over excited cause you have nothing to win


ah you've been here argueing this before.... we tried jaric in a playmaker type role, i mean we traded our starting point guard for him and thats what he was meant to do, your view on him was exactly what we were lead to believe.
and he was useless, too slow and really doesnt have the skills to be setting up an offense. he's played his best here when he's been at the 3, and even then is disappointing.
any sort of servicable big man, or a real 3 would be great in return for jaric/james.


----------



## JuX

alexander said:


> don't worry, there are some coaches/managers who actually know the real value of Marko Jaric, he is a playmaker who needs the ball in his hands in order to be effective, not a ****ing SF who just runs back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...and shoots a 3 once in a while
> so as i said some people know if you surround him by some good players in the right organization, with a strong coach he can be very valueble player
> 
> but yes, you'll get nothing in return, don't get over excited cause you have nothing to win


You have missed the whole point. That's a sad story of your life. You haven't had clues at all.

I would rather getting nothing in return of crappy players like Jaric. That's the bottom line. He has done nothing.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> You have missed the whole point. That's a sad story of your life. You haven't had clues at all.
> 
> I would rather getting nothing in return of crappy players like Jaric. That's the bottom line. He has done nothing.


exactly, he hasnt helped this team win a single game from memory, gave up so much to get this guy and got nothing in return


----------



## socco

lol, and here comes the one Marko Jaric fan in the world. Nice to see you back here again.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> lol, and here comes the one Marko Jaric fan in the world. Nice to see you back here again.


lol knew it must have been the same guy, think that'd be his entire fan base


----------



## A_12_92

hey hey hey, id ont think that jaric is a clown, he may no fit here, but hes a decent player
he is a good passer and a very good defender, i think that maybe he can defend better than trenton, he always go and fight every ball, every rebound, and he can create points in fastbreak, hes not a good scorer, but he is a decent player.
but here in minnesota they put him on sf possition, and i really think that the trade sending cassell for him was a sh**, espacially given a draft pick to, and thinking that we can send him to the piston, in a trade that would benefict both team, the only responsable for this situation here is mchale


----------



## JuX

A_12_92 said:


> hey hey hey, id ont think that jaric is a clown, he may no fit here, but hes a decent player
> he is a good passer and a very good defender, i think that maybe he can defend better than trenton, he always go and fight every ball, every rebound, and he can create points in fastbreak, hes not a good scorer, but he is a decent player.
> but here in minnesota they put him on sf possition, and i really think that the trade sending cassell for him was a sh**, espacially given a draft pick to, and thinking that we can send him to the piston, in a trade that would benefict both team, the only responsable for this situation here is mchale


We have done earlier this season but it didn't fall through. You can thank McHale. He is no match for us even on his true position. I don't know what the hell has happened to him. He might lost something on his way up to Minnesota. He isn't what we saw him when he was with the Clippers. We tried to make changes possible to suit his needs, but nothing worked. Look at that, he improved his game his first 3 years with the Clips and traded to Minnesota, he is declining. He is declining on many categories, expect shooting & three point shooting.


----------



## Avalanche

I think our best bet for him now is either trade him to detroit where he can back up chauncey and rip, or to washington where he can take some ball handling duties away from arenas, landing us either nazr or etan thomas.
not many other teams i can think would have interest


----------



## JuX

Not to mention his "massive" contract, make it even harder to get rid of him via trade.


----------



## socco

I would LOVE a Jaric for Etan trade.


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> I would LOVE a Jaric for Etan trade.


you would have to think with the Haywood/Thomas situation that etan is likely to go, maybe Jaric and our second rounder this year would be enough to get it done?
really evens us out in the front court and gives us a banger to alternate with blounts more jumpshooting style game


----------



## JuX

If Washington is willing to work a trade with us, then great.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> If Washington is willing to work a trade with us, then great.


theres one move we need to make before anything constructive is gonna happen, its in your avatar


----------



## A_12_92

Avalanche said:


> theres one move we need to make before anything constructive is gonna happen, its in your avatar


yeah, thats wath its needed to be be done, we all know it, but it seems that it isnt going to happend soon,


----------



## Avalanche

A_12_92 said:


> yeah, thats wath its needed to be be done, we all know it, but it seems that it isnt going to happend soon,


mmm if it ever happens, you can literally see mchale running this team into the ground one day.

the front office needs to have a big off-season in mind, a stack of trades.. seriously just try something different outside of moving KG, throw everything at a star wing man, jaric can go along with the rest of the team as far as im concerned


----------



## alexander

Avalanche said:


> ah you've been here argueing this before.... we tried jaric in a playmaker type role, i mean we traded our starting point guard for him and thats what he was meant to do, your view on him was exactly what we were lead to believe.
> and he was useless, too slow and really doesnt have the skills to be setting up an offense. he's played his best here when he's been at the 3, and even then is disappointing.
> any sort of servicable big man, or a real 3 would be great in return for jaric/james.


the only reason Jaric "failed" as a PG is because he played under a defensive-minded rookie coach who had no idea of how to manage an offense, the whole game plan was simply give the ball to Garnett so he can average his usual 5-6 assists per game, because thats the most impotant thing in basketball, right?...a star player to fill up his stat sheet so he can gain more fans in basketball countries such as Australia and make his fan base even larger, thats the point, right?..who gives a **** that every sigle player that came in Minnesota is worse than he was before he got there, the only important thing is that KGs numbers get as high as possible, right?

and for your information I am proud to be the only Marko Jaric fan in the world(whats wrong with being unique), especially cause i KNOW Marko will bounce back sooner rather than later..


----------



## Avalanche

alexander said:


> the only reason Jaric "failed" as a PG is because he played under a defensive-minded rookie coach who had no idea of how to manage an offense, the whole game plan was simply give the ball to Garnett so he can average his usual 5-6 assists per game, because thats the most impotant thing in basketball, right?...a star player to fill up his stat sheet so he can gain more fans in basketball countries such as Australia and make his fan base even larger, thats the point, right?..who gives a **** that every sigle player that came in Minnesota is worse than he was before he got there, the only important thing is that KGs numbers get as high as possible, right?
> 
> and for your information I am proud to be the only Marko Jaric fan in the world(whats wrong with being unique), especially cause i KNOW Marko will bounce back sooner rather than later..


lol, well...

Jaric failed as a point guard because he wasnt talented enough to be one, Foye who is a rookie has slotted into the PG position much better than jaric ever did and hes a natural 2 guard.
the plan is not just "get the ball to KG" hell personally i think it should be, you really want to be running an offense that doesnt run through someone that talented?
Garnett is far from a stat sheet whore, he could be if he wanted, he gives the ball up too much.. if he wanted it to look pretty he could add another 4-5 ppg every season.
im glad your proud to be a fan of his, i just hope your checking on another team when your looking for how hes doing next season


----------



## JuX

About time you came to a better understanding that you're the only fan of Marko Jaric, alexander. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Avalanche

really, it is literally one fan.... if theres that many people saying hes terrible, well by all means everyones entitled to their opinion but the odds are your wrong

think we can actually get anything of value for him jux?


----------



## JuX

Honestly, I don't know what in return for Jaric because I don't give a rat's ***. I hope we get a better player in return - not Steve Blake kind of plyer.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Honestly, I don't know what in return for Jaric because I don't give a rat's ***. I hope we get a better player in return - not Steve Blake kind of plyer.


need to be going towards the wiz i think, a package for etan or maybe even a straight swap for Jarvis Hayes... might be worth a try


----------



## Mateo

haha, I love how that post in defense of Jaric quickly turned into a rant against Garnett.

By the way, I support the Etan Thomas trade.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> haha, I love how that post in defense of Jaric quickly turned into a rant against Garnett.
> 
> By the way, I support the Etan Thomas trade.


lol the funniest part is Garnett is a better PG than jaric


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> lol the funniest part is Garnett is a better PG than jaric


Hail King Garnett!


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Hail King Garnett!


lol..

but then again i may be a better PG than jaric


----------



## JuX

So do an 80 years old grandma.


----------



## Avalanche

Avalanche said:


> lol..
> 
> but then again i may be a better PG than jaric





Juxtaposed said:


> So do an 80 years old grandma.


so there ya go, we obviously love having this guy on our team lol


----------



## JuX

Don't tell me that you dressed on your own this time!


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Don't tell me that you dressed on your own this time!


:lol: !!!

ah thats awesome lol


----------



## A_12_92

hey hey hey, stop the sh** about marko, he isnt so bad as you say, and he has enter a lot of games of the bank, and he has play with hustle and energie, defending very good, and now you laught about him, i think that its too much,

ok if you want a trade, i want a not so great contract, and i dont like the way that he was adquire, but you cant laught that way of him


----------



## JuX

Since when you started defending him? He was supposed to pick up what Sam left and help his team more than he did in the spite of trading Sam away. I was angered by this trade and was hoping that Jaric would do the same thing but he has done nothing but to hustle. We already have someone else in Mark Madsen.

I missed Sam's leadership, not to mention his best mid range jumpers. He carried them to a level where this franchise has never gone before. We're at the bottom of the league right now.

Look at the Clippers with Sam last season, they finally made it to the playoffs in nearly a decade of futility. Sam also carried his newer team to another level. He also did it with Milwaukee. Sam with the Wolves his first year with Minny, our team went to its best season ever and went deeper into the playoffs to Western Conference Finals. If Cassell didn't get hurt, we _could _ have gone to the NBA Finals, who knows? With Marko with us, no playoffs. With Marko in the Clippers jersey, no playoffs, but with Sam, they made it.

That being said, Marko Jaric obviously is missing something that Sam Cassell has always been known for in his career.


----------



## A_12_92

Juxtaposed said:


> Since when you started defending him? He was supposed to pick up what Sam left and help his team more than he did in the spite of trading Sam away. I was angered by this trade and was hoping that Jaric would do the same thing but he has done nothing but to hustle. We already have someone else in Mark Madsen.
> 
> I missed Sam's leadership, not to mention his best mid range jumpers. He carried them to a level where this franchise has never gone before. We're at the bottom of the league right now.
> 
> Look at the Clippers with Sam last season, they finally made it to the playoffs in nearly a decade of futility. Sam also carried his newer team to another level. He also did it with Milwaukee. Sam with the Wolves his first year with Minny, our team went to its best season ever and went deeper into the playoffs to Western Conference Finals. If Cassell didn't get hurt, we _could _ have gone to the NBA Finals, who knows? With Marko with us, no playoffs. With Marko in the Clippers jersey, no playoffs, but with Sam, they made it.
> 
> That being said, Marko Jaric obviously is missing something that Sam Cassell has always been known for in his career.


yeah, i miss that time too, with sam and spree, i think we all do, im not saying that the trade was a good trade, i think it was a horrible one, 
but im saying that you can laught at him like you were doing, at least he has play with effort and hustle, even like you say like mad dog, but you dont laught about mad dog?????, he doesnt deserv that, and jaric doesnt deserve it,
you may be anger for the trade for cassell and a draft pick, it was an horrible trade, sam is alot better than marko, and send a pick too???? i dont understand why.... but jaric doesnt has the responsability of the trade, he plays, and train for the team, so, you dont should laught at him that way


----------



## JuX

But averaging about 5 points per game along with maybe 2 or 3 assists and rebounds per game compared to almost 10 ppg and 6 apg with the Clippers?


----------



## Avalanche

realistically we all know hes probably better than me, and maybe even better than jux's grandma.... but he wsa supposed to contribute, by giving sam and a first he should have at least been able to cover sams absence.
now i know the trade isnt his fault and he does hustle but he doesnt contribute to this team winning, not at all..

there has not been a single game in his career where he was the reason his team won, this team needs winners


----------



## JuX

A_12_92 said:


> but im saying that you can laught at him like you were doing, at least he has play with effort and hustle, even like you say like mad dog, but you dont laught about mad dog?????


Mad Dog was doing exactly the same thing here and in Los Angeles. Sure, we poked fun of him because of his ability to shoot three pointers to tank the game even farther (see the last game of 2006 vs Memphis) and some stuffs. Anyway, the point is, Mad Dog is Mad Dog. We can't expect him to stand up and became one of the best players. 

With Marko, we wanted what is best for him. He demanded a trade once and he wasn't really happy because he did not working out with the system very well. He is a good athlete with great hustle, but the team system is not working right for him or whatever. I still want him to contribute but he didn't do anything much ever since.


----------



## alexander

Avalanche said:


> realistically we all know hes probably better than me, and maybe even better than jux's grandma.... but he wsa supposed to contribute, by giving sam and a first he should have at least been able to cover sams absence.
> now i know the trade isnt his fault and he does hustle but he doesnt contribute to this team winning, not at all..
> 
> *there has not been a single game in his career where he was the reason his team won, this team needs winners*


whAAAAt!!
oh my god, you are not even well informed about Jaric's career and yet you are trying so hard to convince me(the only Jaric fan in the World) that Marko is a SF not a PG..just ask Baron Davis and Andre Miller how much fun they had when they faced him in the quaterfinals of the 2002 World championships in the USA, where btw Jaric, as a starting PG, went all the way to win the gold medal with Yugolavian national team, as well as the previous year when he led Yugoslavia to win the 2001 European Championships, he is also the only player to win Italian League 2 years in a row with 2 different teams, he also won Euroleague with one of those Italian teams...but hey who cares, it doesn't even matter, its totally pointless to argue about Jaric on these pages, i see that you dont know too much about Jaric's game and hate him only because Sam had one successful year with us, its not like Sam would've done the same with Minnesota(for god sake he didn't even make the playoffs during his last year in Minny)so please stop crying over 39-year-old guard who is already DONE, and he is not some kind of Minnesota savior, he is done guys, get over it.
So yeah, it didt work out, its not Jaric's fault, he'll move on, prove himself...and thats the bottom line

now you can laugh all you want at the "my grandma is better than Jaric" jokes  , but we all know who will have the last laugh, so...whatever


----------



## Avalanche

alexander said:


> whAAAAt!!
> oh my god, you are not even well informed about Jaric's career and yet you are trying so hard to convince me(the only Jaric fan in the World) that Marko is a SF not a PG..just ask Baron Davis and Andre Miller how much fun they had when they faced him in the quaterfinals of the 2002 World championships in the USA, where btw Jaric, as a starting PG, went all the way to win the gold medal with Yugolavian national team, as well as the previous year when he led Yugoslavia to win the 2001 European Championships, he is also the only player to win Italian League 2 years in a row with 2 different teams, he also won Euroleague with one of those Italian teams...but hey who cares, it doesn't even matter, its totally pointless to argue about Jaric on these pages, i see that you dont know too much about Jaric's game and hate him only because Sam had one successful year with us, its not like Sam would've done the same with Minnesota(for god sake he didn't even make the playoffs during his last year in Minny)so please stop crying over 39-year-old guard who is already DONE, and he is not some kind of Minnesota savior, he is done guys, get over it.
> So yeah, it didt work out, its not Jaric's fault, he'll move on, prove himself...and thats the bottom line
> 
> now you can laugh all you want at the "my grandma is better than Jaric" jokes  , but we all know who will have the last laugh, so...whatever


ok ill give u the euroleague and international games but in the nba he hasnt.
and "we all know who will have the last laugh"?? your the only fan remember, Jarics not gonna improve much beyond what he did in LA


----------



## Zuca

Offer him to Lakers for Vladimir Radmanovic...!


----------



## A_12_92

Zuca said:


> Offer him to Lakers for Vladimir Radmanovic...!


hey, that a joke or are u talking serious, i dont see a point


----------



## Avalanche

i hate the guy but id probably do it, maybe a second rounder from the lakers.
his shooting could help if he can get back into old form.


----------



## Zuca

A_12_92 said:


> hey, that a joke or are u talking serious, i dont see a point


I'm not joking. Lakers need a PG and won't be using Vladi. Ditto for Wolves, who can use a shooting SF and won't be using Jaric much also.

If necessary, send them Justin Reed and bring Sasha Vujacic, so you guys won't miss Jaric that much! :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

well it doesnt make us any worse at least, and yeah we do need a shooter/SF i dont think radman is the answer but its something.
i would hope jaric could possibly net us a back up big from a front court deep team though


----------



## hollywood476

Try and get him traded for steve blake, I would do that in a ****in hart beat!


----------



## Mateo

I'd love to trade Jaric for a 2nd rounder. Heck, Craig Smith is our second best player right now and he was a 2nd rounder. And you get rid of Jaric's bad contract. Sign me up.


----------



## Avalanche

Mateo said:


> I'd love to trade Jaric for a 2nd rounder. Heck, Craig Smith is our second best player right now and he was a 2nd rounder. And you get rid of Jaric's bad contract. Sign me up.


we need help immediately though, no need to keep getting younger when we want to win now... 
its hard to tell what teams would have interest really, i still think washington is the best bet they will be dealing one of their centers and Gilbert is a natural 2, so having a big guard like jaric would help them out


----------



## JuX

Trade me a bag full of potato chips for Jaric.


----------



## Avalanche

i still think Jaric would have some value around with some teams, just not here... hopefully we can save something from this failed experiment


----------



## A_12_92

Avalanche said:


> i still think Jaric would have some value around with some teams, just not here...


yeah, i think so too, i hope that he found his game, because he has it


----------



## Avalanche

A_12_92 said:


> yeah, i think so too, i hope that he found his game, because he has it


hed be very handy for a team with an undersized SG, such as Denver, Washington, Charlotte etc


----------



## JuX

A_12_92 said:


> yeah, i think so too, i hope that he found his game, because he has it


Yeah, that was what happen while playing for the Clips.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, that was what happen while playing for the Clips.


yeah i dont think he'll get any better than he was with the clippers, but that could still be of some use to some guard short teams


----------



## JuX

Meh, never thought this thread especially about Jaric turns out to be 4 pages long.


----------



## Avalanche

5 pages lol...

well theres not much else to talk about, which is really depressing really


----------



## JuX

I second that.

Anyway, a question here, is there a possibility that we should make Jaric to be willing to cut some of his salary? I think he's not worth that amount of pay he's getting for the next 4 years. I think having some pay cut will help the trade talks a little bit easier, or no?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I second that.
> 
> Anyway, a question here, is there a possibility that we should make Jaric to be willing to cut some of his salary? I think he's not worth that amount of pay he's getting for the next 4 years. I think having some pay cut will help the trade talks a little bit easier, or no?


it would definately help in trade talks if his salary wasnt so big/long.... but i really dont see that happening, Jaric doesnt seem happy as it is let alone asking him to take less money.

however there are so many players on deals similar to Jarics who to their team are "overpaid" much as he is here, i think we need to make a deal with a change of scenery type attitude with some player


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> it would definately help in trade talks if his salary wasnt so big/long.... but i really dont see that happening, Jaric doesnt seem happy as it is let alone asking him to take less money.
> 
> however there are so many players on deals similar to Jarics who to their team are "overpaid" much as he is here, i think we need to make a deal with a change of scenery type attitude with some player


We need to have a really good convincing otherwise we'll gonna be doomed for several years to come. Unless... a miracle! I'm seriously doubting that it would ever happen.:sadbanana:


----------



## Avalanche

i think there are a few teams who would be willing to take him on:

Jaric to Cleveland for Marshall
to the Lakers for Radman
to the Grizz for Swift
to Miami for (ugh) Walker
Milwauki for Gadzuric
or to Washington for Etan Thomas.

some of those are good, some are bad i know but i think some teams would take a chance on him, much like we would have to take a chance on what came back in return.
what we trade him for will also depend on what we can get for Ricky/MJ etc in other trades


----------



## southnc

hollywood476 said:


> Try and get him traded for steve blake, I would do that in a ****in hart beat!


 Blake is a UFA, which means he controls his own destiny and you can just sign him directly. The only "trade" would be a S&T situation with Denver.


----------



## Avalanche

southnc said:


> Blake is a UFA, which means he controls his own destiny and you can just sign him directly. The only "trade" would be a S&T situation with Denver.


yep, plus we only have the MLE to spend, the only way i would want us chasing blake with that is if Jaric/James etc could land us a big man


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> I second that.
> 
> Anyway, a question here, is there a possibility that we should make Jaric to be willing to cut some of his salary? I think he's not worth that amount of pay he's getting for the next 4 years. I think having some pay cut will help the trade talks a little bit easier, or no?


Unfortunately in the NBA you can't restructure contracts. He's definitely overpaid, but there's nothing we can do about that now.


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> Unfortunately in the NBA you can't restructure contracts. He's definitely overpaid, but there's nothing we can do about that now.


I might or might not remember this one, but did KG kind of restructure his contract out of spite to make this team better? When did this rule is in effect where no players could be willing to have his salary cut by a little?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I might or might not remember this one, but did KG kind of restructure his contract out of spite to make this team better? When did this rule is in effect where no players could be willing to have his salary cut by a little?


KG did definately take a cut at some point, the time and what status his contract was in i cant remember though


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> I might or might not remember this one, but did KG kind of restructure his contract out of spite to make this team better? When did this rule is in effect where no players could be willing to have his salary cut by a little?


That was an extension that he signed prior to the 03-04 season. He made $28Mil in 03-04 in the last year of his old contract, then $16Mil in 04-05 when his extension kicked in.


----------

